# NITECORE HC50 565 Lm Headlamp REVIEW



## FlashLion (Nov 26, 2013)

Hello.
This is the first headlamp from Nitecore. Clean and practical design.Rationally projected form,entirely of aluminum.
Clear looking shape at first look,but there are a few things that are well made and help for using the light in different ways.
A wide selection of well spaced brightness modes plus secondary red light. Modes Ultra Low(1 Lm)-Low(35 Lm)-Mid(170 Lm)-High(350 Lm)-Turbo(565 Lm).





As expected from Nitecore the overall quality is quite high.
The whole construction is durable and made in highest standard. All metal-you don't have to worry for impact resistance and heat dissipation. 





Nitecore HC50 comes in a nice cardboard box. In the box you will find also-Headband(of course),spare O-rings,user manual.









*Technical specifications (from the User manual)*
Purpose-designed for hiking, climbing, camping and general outdoor
recreation
· All metal high-performance dual-beam headlamp
· Aluminum “unibody” construction is highly rugged and provides
excellent cooling performance
· Utilizes a premium CREE XM-L2 (T6) LED
· Powered by a single 18650 lithium-ion battery for up to 565 lumens of
output
· High-efficiency circuit provides up to 400 hours of runtime
· A custom catoptrics-based system produces an extremely wide 100°
beam angle
· Light housing provides 90° vertical movement to eliminate illumination
dead-zones
· Direct access to red light mode with a runtime of up to 145 hours
· Innovative single button two-stage switch is remarkably user-friendly
(patented)
· Ten rapidly switchable brightness modes to select from
· Integrated red/green power indicator light displays remaining battery
power (patented)
· Power indicator secondary function displays battery voltage accurate to
0.1V
· Integrated temperature sensor and intelligent temperature control
ensure stable and safe use
· High-efficiency regulation circuit provides unwavering output
· Toughened ultra-clear mineral glass with anti-reflective coating
· Constructed from aero-grade aluminum alloy
· Rugged HAIII military grade hard-anodized
· Comfortable chafe-free and breathable nylon headband
· Waterproof in accordance with IPX-8 (two meters submersible)
· Impact resistant to 1.5 meters
· Tail stand capability

* Battery Options*
*1x18650 (recommended) (button top)
2xCR123 (recommended)
2xRCR123 (protected 16340/RCR are too long)*

*Dimensions*
Length: 86mm (3.39”)
Diameter: 32mm (1.26”)
Weight : 130g (4.59oz)(without battery)










Black,not too matt (a little glossy) finish.Excellent HA III hard anodizing,all over the body.
There are cooling fins at the front of the lamp,two red LEDs and 11mm(diameter) smooth reflector.
Clean,white labels.
The right side wall is completely flat and allows stable "tail" standing.The other(left side)with the switch also allows side standing due to the recessed switch.
The possibility of accidentally light activation is minimal.
The caps on both sides have form that provides the needed grip when removing the battery tube cap and most important-the headlamp can stay on table stably,pointed at various directions.This makes it useful not only as a headlamp.Can be used as a work light or emergency room light,etc. 
The light weights 130 grams,including headband. Sounds a little too heavy,but actually there's nothing in more.The aluminum is just the right thickness and there's nothing excessive in the design. For powerful 18650 flashlight,this weight is just needed for good heat dissipation.









As I always expect from a brand like Nitecore,build quality is excellent. There's no even a single sharp edge.This is a big plus,because this is a headlamp and usually we don't see it when we use it(touch it).
Even the cooling fins have very smooth edges.Actually the smoothest I ever seen.









The headband is very good quality.Good size with enough length for different size heads.
The light holder is made of soft,elastic rubber,very nice to touch.
Attaching and detaching the light from the holder is not too hard to do and doesn't take too much time.Even that the lamp stays quite stably in the holder.












Breathable nylon headband.











The coupling rings are made of plastic. 







The headlamp stays very stable and comfortable on my head.Everything is in one place.No separate batteries to worry about.




















*Size
*In my medium size hand.













I don't have other headlamps with similar quality,which worth it to show here and to compare their brightness and quality of light,so I will compare Nitecore HC50 to quality EDC flashlights.














Protected batteries with high capacity fit well in the tube.
Slightly greased O-ring for water-sealing.





Perfectly made rectangular-cut threads.Anodized for maximum wear resistance.Very smooth screwing.
Check out again the cooling fins-how smooth edges they have.What a care to detail.Excellent job!:thumbsup:





The battery is placed not in the center of the tube and this requires rotating connection board.Actually when you spin the cap,the board is locked by the pin you see in the picture.The negative contact spring stays always on its place-over the negative battery end.
Lock out possible.







Battery is positioned at the back side of the headlamp body.This will protect it from too much heating.








Reverse polarity protection for the battery.Flat top batteries don't work.




Toughened ultra-clear mineral glass with anti-reflective coating.
Purple anti-reflective coating.





As a true headlamp,HC50 is made to provide to the user very wide beam,useful nearly everywhere.Very suitable for medium and close range illuminating.
Small and shallow reflector for optimal beam angle of 100 degrees.
Bigger reflector is not required here and thanks to the small size is saved space,allowing more compact body.
There are two 5mm red LEDs on both sides. Very useful low brightness for use in full darkness or for signaling. 





The LED installed here is Cree XM-L2 T6,cool white. It gives beautiful clean white light. No greenish or yellowish tint.
Maximum brightness 565 lumens. Really good amount of light from a headlamp.
Peak beam intensity 1820 cd.






*User Interface
*
Using HC50 is easy and convenient.All modes are well spaced. The highest mode of 565 Lumens gives pretty bright light.
It's great to have low mode of 1 lumen in headlamp.Doesn't affect night vision and will not blind your friends at close distance.Don't forget and the great runtime.
There are 5 constant lighting modes+Slow flash,SOS and Beacon for the white light and 2 modes for the red light- constant and flashing.
Nitecore HC50 utilizes a two stage switch,something like an 'electronic' momentary switch and clicky switch in one place.
The switch is easy to operate with one hand.Easy to turn ON/OFF and change mode. Activating the first or second switch depends on the depth the switch is pressed.
Light press activates the first,mode changing switch.Full press(click) activates the light.
Fully press within a second to activate the last used white light mode.
Fully press(click)and hold for more than a second to activate the red light.
Mode changing is possible by short light press(without click).
For access to the hidden flashing modes just turn the light Off and ON quickly.
HC50 has memory for the last used mode which applies only for the constant white light.

I had a little problem with the switch in the beginning.When I wanted to turn it OFF,I changed firstly the mode.This happens because pressing the On/Off switch is possible after pressing the mode switch.If you press it too slowly,the light will change its mode firstly. Would be good if there was a 0,5sec signal delay on the switch for mode changing. 

Turbo 565 Lumens / 1h 15min
High 350 Lumens / 2h 45min
Mid 170 Lumens / 6h 15min
Low 35 Lumens / 32h
Ultra Low 1 Lumen / 400h
Red Light 1,2 Lumens
All data by Nitecore using 2600mAh battery.

Current draw(at the battery)
My measurements
I turbo=1,9A
I high=960mA
I Mid=370mA
I low=73,5mA
I ultra low=7,1mA
I red=12,8mA

Nitecore HC50 uses a high efficient constant current driver with* integrated temperature sensor.
*Intelligent temperature control maintain the light in optimum condition,decreasing the brightness(current) when the light becomes too hot.
This feature makes the headlamp very safe for using for long periods of time on highest mode with no worrying about how hot it is and will it be damaged and of course this is protection for the user. 
To test the temperature controlling I did two runtime tests.First was for ~130 minutes.I used a cooling fan to see how will be the light if the headlamp is used outdoor for biking,walking or hiking,where the air goes through the cooling fins and cool down the whole headlamp.
The second test was without cooling.I tested it for 20 minutes,just to see the moment of the first step down.
Ambient temperature on both tests 21C.
When the temperature reaches 55C, HC50 automatically reduces the output.When the temperature drops below 55C the light restores its output.
Brightness decreasing is slow,gradual and hard to notice it by eyes.
Battery Keeppower 3400 mAh.
U start=4,2V U end=3,2V




When the light is well cooled,it doesn't get hot and keeps its output pretty constant for about *16,5 minutes* on Turbo! You can't get this from much bigger flashlights.
Without cooling HC50 gets hot and decreases its output at the 5th minute. I stopped it after 20 minutes work and it was uncomfortably hot at the top,near the Nitecore laser label.
This graph shows only the first 20 minutes,just to compare the maximum time before step down.




*I used Keeppower 3400mAh batteries for the tests.*



Nitecore HC50 has one more unique feature.Green and Red illumination under the switch boot. These lights have two purposes-indicating the battery voltage and low voltage warning.
Each time when the light is turned on,the red/green light will show the battery status.
If the battery capacity is over 50% green light will illuminate the switch for 2 seconds.
When the power level is under 50% the switch will glow for 2 seconds in red color.

Every time when the battery is replaced the green light will show the battery voltage by flashing.
For battery with voltage 4,2V will blink 4 times,then short pause and 2 more blinks. 0,1V accuracy.
(Can be seen in my video)
These two features are very helpful and work pretty well. It is really good to see the voltage status when inserting a new battery.Quite useful to see the voltage when you are on camping,etc. and don't carry a voltmeter with you. 
It's nice to see features like this in headlamps and flashlights that we rely on. 
But...it has its price of course.
The battery status is displayed each time when the negative battery pole is disconnected and back connected.No need to press the switch.
This means that there are electronic components under power,no matter the switch is on or off. The "standby" current draw is about ~160uA.
If you don't want to lose this power you can easily lock out the battery cap.






HC50 is equipped with a smooth reflector and due to that the beam is not fully floody smooth.OP reflector would be also a good choice here.The smooth reflector is good in situations requiring more throw.
The dual red light gives good beam-suitable to do something simple in the dark,reading,etc..Color rendering is very limited,but for tasks like finding my camera in the dark and adjusting it,the red light is quite enough.




*These photos are with different shutter speed!*




White wall.














*Beamshots*

*1meter,white wall, 1/20sec, WB cloudy *














Other flashlights(not headlamps)














*1meter ,white wall, 1/250sec ,WB cloudy*














*Other flashlights*















*5 meters, 1/6 sec
*

























*Outdoor beamshots
*
*Foggy weather.
*The tree in the center is 35~40meters away.





























Just for reference to see how much is the moisture in the air.



























Thanks for Reading!
Hope my review was helpful for you.


This review is part of the Nitecore HC50 global testing campaign.Thanks to Nitecore for providing HC50 for review!


----------



## roberta (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: NITECORE HC50 565 Lm Headlamp REVIEW IN PROGRESS*

Good Day FlashLion, 

Great review.... :thumbsup:

Thank You Very Much,
Roberta :devil:


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: NITECORE HC50 565 Lm Headlamp REVIEW IN PROGRESS*

Nice review, nice HL. 

Would be nice if they allowed it to run up to 6v, so 2xCR123s could be used in a pinch. My ZL SC600 runs on a 18650 only and that kind of costs us some flexibility.

Chris


----------



## FlashLion (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: NITECORE HC50 565 Lm Headlamp REVIEW IN PROGRESS*



ChrisGarrett said:


> Nice review, nice HL.
> 
> Would be nice if they allowed it to run up to 6v, so 2xCR123s could be used in a pinch. My ZL SC600 runs on a 18650 only and that kind of costs us some flexibility.
> 
> Chris


Thanks.
I see in the user manual that the HC50 is compatible with 2x RCR123A :thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: NITECORE HC50 565 Lm Headlamp REVIEW IN PROGRESS*



FlashLion said:


> Thanks.
> I see in the user manual that the HC50 is compatible with 2x RCR123A :thumbsup:



That's even better, although I think that running a single 18650, either naked, or protected, is the better option, rather than running two RCR123/16340s.

Chris


----------



## RGB_LED (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: NITECORE HC50 565 Lm Headlamp REVIEW IN PROGRESS*

FlashLion, thanks for a great review. I especially appreciated your comments about the minor issue with turning off light / mode-switching, your beamshots ar also very useful. Also, your testing re: step-down with / without cooling. I am tempted to pick-up this NiteCore over the ZL 18650 headlamps. Good job.:thumbsup:


----------



## Overclocker (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: NITECORE HC50 565 Lm Headlamp REVIEW IN PROGRESS*






wow jaggies! and falls out of regulation very early.

this is how thermal control and regulation should be done:






but it's ok the nitecore is a cheaper light


----------



## FlashLion (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: NITECORE HC50 565 Lm Headlamp REVIEW IN PROGRESS*

It's too hard to compare these graphs. The batteries used for the tests are probably totally different.Sanyo 18650 has different discharge curve compared to Panasonic.The light output is also important and as well I can see,the SC600 makes bigger step down after 5 minutes Vs 16,5 on the Nitecore HC50.

Usually,current drivers specified for using voltage in small variations(1x18650),regulate the output better.


----------



## Overclocker (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: NITECORE HC50 565 Lm Headlamp REVIEW IN PROGRESS*



FlashLion said:


> It's too hard to compare these graphs. The batteries used for the tests are probably totally different.Sanyo 18650 has different discharge curve compared to Panasonic.The light output is also important and as well I can see,the SC600 makes bigger step down after 5 minutes Vs 16,5 on the Nitecore HC50.




before anything i just wanna say your pictures are OUTSTANDING!

it's ok we really cannot expect the nitecore to have a sophisticated thermal control as the zebralight. it is a cheaper light after all

but no, the zebralight uses a buck/boost driver so it really doesn't care about the discharge curve of the cell. notice the FLATNESS until it steps down to med.

don't forget the sc600/h600 put out over 1000 lumens so even if they step down 40% they're still brighter than HC50  at selfbuilt's room temperature the stepdown is just around 25%

i just find it disconcerting that the HC50 falls out of regulation so quickly considering that it isn't driven very hard


----------



## marcinkov (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: NITECORE HC50 565 Lm Headlamp REVIEW IN PROGRESS*

Excellent review Flashlion, you prove me that you are the best, greetings from Bulgaria.


----------



## python (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: NITECORE HC50 565 Lm Headlamp REVIEW IN PROGRESS*

Nice review. Thanks


----------



## Kabible (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: NITECORE HC50 565 Lm Headlamp REVIEW IN PROGRESS*

Very thorough review. I got one a few days ago mostly for automotive work. Used it last night to walk the dog. I live in a mountain community so there's no street lights. This headlamp illuminates much farther out than depicted in your photos. Probably due to the dry air here. Quite pleased so far.


----------



## FlashLion (Nov 29, 2013)

*Re: NITECORE HC50 565 Lm Headlamp REVIEW IN PROGRESS*



marcinkov said:


> Excellent review Flashlion, you prove me that you are the best, greetings from Bulgaria.


Thank you marcinkov :thumbsup: I am happy you like my reviews.


python said:


> Nice review. Thanks


Thanks


Kabible said:


> Very thorough review. I got one a few days ago mostly for automotive work. Used it last night to walk the dog. I live in a mountain community so there's no street lights. This headlamp illuminates much farther out than depicted in your photos. Probably due to the dry air here. Quite pleased so far.


Thanks!
My camera really isn't so good at night photos.I took the photos near by river and there was very foggy.The settings on all photos are the same.


----------



## Andrey_Nikolov (Nov 29, 2013)

*Re: NITECORE HC50 565 Lm Headlamp REVIEW IN PROGRESS*

Great review, thank you!!!


----------



## kj2 (Nov 29, 2013)

Just ordered one. Mostly because I like the voltage check, and blinky red mode


----------



## ven (Nov 29, 2013)

Fantastic review ,awesome pics and info,this is at top of list for a head torch ,many thanks for review.


----------



## whc (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks for this great review, waiting for mine to arrive, going to replace my Princeton tec EOS, so can only be better 

Sendt fra min SM-P605 med Tapatalk 4


----------



## nanotech17 (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice review - that beamshots are great.
Eagerly waiting for mine - the HC50 + KP 18650 3400 is so sweet. 
:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## san san (Dec 2, 2013)

BEST REGARDS:

nice review
nice job

thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Tone (Dec 3, 2013)

Great review, I am impressed. Your pictures are very nice and clear. The headlamp seems really nice, too.


----------



## FlashLion (Dec 3, 2013)

Thank you all!


Mr. Tone said:


> Great review, I am impressed. Your pictures are very nice and clear. The headlamp seems really nice, too.


Thanks Mr.Tone 
I give the best possible in my reviews here.


----------



## FlashLion (Dec 3, 2013)

Here is a picture from one of my other reviews.
I used HC50 to help me when taking night beamshots of 15 lights. I used the red light to go to change the flashlight and back and to adjust my camera.
You can see the red beam(spot) in front of me.


----------



## Holiday (Dec 3, 2013)

very nice review . FlashLion. well done!!
I like your pictures so much, and here is a suggestion : can u compare this NiteCore HC50 with other Headlamp? such as *Fenix HP15 ??*


----------



## FlashLion (Dec 4, 2013)

Holiday said:


> very nice review . FlashLion. well done!!
> I like your pictures so much, and here is a suggestion : can u compare this NiteCore HC50 with other Headlamp? such as *Fenix HP15 ??*


Hello
Thank you!
Sorry,I don't have HP15,but looking the specifications it has 7420cd peak beam intensity vs 1820cd on HC50. The beams should be pretty different without using diffuser on the HP15.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: NITECORE HC50 565 Lm Headlamp REVIEW IN PROGRESS*



Overclocker said:


> i just wanna say your pictures are OUTSTANDING!


+1!  Great pictures _and_ video, and an overall very helpful and well-written review. Great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## somewhere (Dec 9, 2013)

Hello, thank you for very nice review. I am searching for headlamp for runnig. Do you think that HC50 




is also suitable for it? I am worry about if it jumps on the head? Otherwise it meets all requirements. 
Thank you, greetings from czech rep.


----------



## dwminer (Dec 9, 2013)

Please check your HC50 and see if it turns off in a very dark room. It seems that some of them have the same problem as the early TM11 models did. Might want to check out the headlamp thread on this problem.


----------



## wertzius (Dec 9, 2013)

I have no problems!


----------



## FlashLion (Dec 9, 2013)

dlmorgan999 said:


> +1!  Great pictures _and_ video, and an overall very helpful and well-written review. Great job! :thumbsup:


Thank you!


somewhere said:


> Hello, thank you for very nice review. I am searching for headlamp for runnig. Do you think that HC50
> is also suitable for it? I am worry about if it jumps on the head? Otherwise it meets all requirements.
> Thank you, greetings from czech rep.


Hello.
If the headlamp is tightly on the head it could be used when running,but I am not sure about the weight. HC50 weighs 180gr with the battery and might be too much for active running.


----------



## CUL8R (Dec 9, 2013)

dwminer said:


> Please check your HC50 and see if it turns off in a very dark room. It seems that some of them have the same problem as the early TM11 models did. Might want to check out the headlamp thread on this problem.


I second this! I have this issue and hope if some of the early reviewers ask Nitecore about it, we might actually get an honest answer to this issue.


----------



## FlashLion (Dec 9, 2013)

dwminer said:


> Please check your HC50 and see if it turns off in a very dark room. It seems that some of them have the same problem as the early TM11 models did. Might want to check out the headlamp thread on this problem.


Hello.
I checked a few times my HC50 sample after reading the other thread and its LED also glows visible only in full darkness. This happens after using ultra low mode or red light,and looks like in most cases goes out after hour or two.
As I wrote in my review,because of the voltage indication and dual switch design,when HC50 is turned OFF it actually stays in standby mode and some of the electronic components are under power. Looks like the main LED shares some of this power and glows slightly. I measured the standby drain about 160micro amps which is the same that is measured by other people in the other thread.
I would not be worry about this glow because the voltage indicating LEDs under the switch takes more power,for sure and they work every time when turning the light on.
I am not sure the glowing is defect or the LED is just part of the standby circuit.
18650 batteries are powerful source and this is not a problem for them. If you use the light frequently this glow will not affect the runtime. If you transport or storing the light for too long(months),just unscrew a little bit the tail cap and this will disconnect the power and will keep you calm .


----------



## eaglespeed (Dec 10, 2013)

hello flashlion thanks for the review, I am new here and I was looking to buy a new flashlight/headlamp, my question is are the caps from both sides made from aluminum or plastic, where you put the battery and screw in, also have you used armytek wizard pro and zebralight h602 if so how do they compare to the nightcore, nitecore takes the edge for having the red lights but it cannot be used in a pocket or on your belt or backpack strap, also it seems to be less powerful but not by much. although it looks like it`s in the middle between flood and throw.


----------



## HIDblue (Dec 10, 2013)

Outstanding photos/video/review Flashlion! Thanks for putting in all that work for the review.


----------



## brightnorm (Dec 10, 2013)

Excellent review and pics. I have been using my HC50 for several days and I believe it is the best headlamp I have ever tried. I'm a critical user and can often identify things that bother me, even in excellent lights. However, this light pleases me to the point where my critical faculties have so far remained unengaged. 


BTW, no glow even in total darkness.

Brightnorm


----------



## FlashLion (Dec 10, 2013)

eaglespeed said:


> hello flashlion thanks for the review, I am new here and I was looking to buy a new flashlight/headlamp, my question is are the caps from both sides made from aluminum or plastic, where you put the battery and screw in, also have you used armytek wizard pro and zebralight h602 if so how do they compare to the nightcore, nitecore takes the edge for having the red lights but it cannot be used in a pocket or on your belt or backpack strap, also it seems to be less powerful but not by much. although it looks like it`s in the middle between flood and throw.



Hello eaglespeed.
Both caps are made from aluminum.
I don't have armytek and zebralight so I can't comment on them.
With a little ingenuity you can attach the headlamp holder(without the headband) to your backpack. 
HC50 is not fully flood because of the smooth reflector,but it gives nice soft light,smooth transition from spot to spill and is much better than EDC flashlight for close and medium range work.Does not disturb my vision.
Thanks


----------



## zeeje (Dec 14, 2013)

Hello Flashlion very good review and very complet. One thing i want to ask you can you measure the power drain whith and whithout led glowing? If you can i wil be very please .Have a good day and sorry for my bad englese i hope that you understand what i ask you


----------



## dwminer (Dec 14, 2013)

zeeje said:


> Hello Flashlion very good review and very complet. One thing i want to ask you can you measure the power drain whith and whithout led glowing? If you can i wil be very please .Have a good day and sorry for my bad englese i hope that you understand what i ask you



I think that's been done. Look back about 5 posts. I hope this helps.
Dave


----------



## zeeje (Dec 14, 2013)

Hello dave i see that Flashlion measure 160 microamps but on this review http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-2x-R-CR123)&p=4336918&viewfull=1#post4336918 Subwoofer say the flashlight consum its 0.63 mah whit de led glowing and 0.165 whit led complet off. I measure my self and on my light the drain whith led glowing it s 0.16-0.17 mah. I gest want to compare the mesurment, because 0.63 mah its huge power drain i hope that Subwoofer measurment it wrong .Good day for everybody.


----------



## Norm (Dec 15, 2013)

Overclocker your posts are inappropriate in a review, if you wish to bring attention to what you perceive to be problems with this light, please start your own thread. - Norm



zeeje said:


> Hello dave i see that Flashlion measure 160 microamps but on this review http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-2x-R-CR123)&p=4336918&viewfull=1#post4336918 Subwoofer say the flashlight consum its 0.63 mah whit de led glowing and 0.165 whit led complet off. I measure my self and on my light the drain whith led glowing it s 0.16-0.17 mah. I gest want to compare the mesurment, because 0.63 mah its huge power drain i hope that Subwoofer measurment it wrong .Good day for everybody.


zeeje you seem to be confused about the term mAh.

If you meant to say 0.16 - 0.17mA, your figures agree with FlashLion.

Norm


----------



## UnderPar (Dec 16, 2013)

This could be one of the best products of Nitecore. I would recommend this for mountaineers or night cycling.


----------



## unknown001 (Dec 16, 2013)

It's more and more difficult to resist this fantastic light; I think I'll be able to resist for another week or two, and then pick one up. 

Thank you for the review!


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Dec 16, 2013)

This is definitely far more useful than other headlamps I've had in the past. The headband works well, and it has a very nice variety of levels. It's great for working on a computer that's hiding under a desk.


----------



## dml24 (Dec 16, 2013)

I have to question using an 18650 battery in a headlamp. Serious backpackers would have to carry extra C123s. Unless there is a solar charger for 18650s. Most popular headlamps, Fenix's line for example, use AA batteries in single, double and triple battery combinations. AA batteries are easier to find when in parks or off the beaten trail, and there are a number of AA chargers that run off solar panels. The Goal Zero Guide 10 Plus Adventure Kit Solar Charger and the Powertraveller Powermonkey Extreme Solar Battery Charger are liked by many hunters, back packers and RV types.
I have found where anyone has tried charging 18650s off of a solar panel.


----------



## FlashLion (Dec 16, 2013)

Hello zeeje.
I measured a few times my HC50,in the dark to see it when glows.
I measured with two different DMM and the average values are-
Without glowing the current draw is ~165 micro amps(0,165mA).
When glowing ~175 micro amps (0,175mA).
Such a small current requires very precise multimeter for measuring.My MM is not,so there's some difference between our measurements.
Looks like the LED is always in the standby circuit,just there's an electronic component(capacitor or coil) that keeps the voltage a little higher and the LED glows.But this is just my guess.It might be something different.


----------



## FlashLion (Dec 16, 2013)

dlmorgan999 said:


> This is definitely far more useful than other headlamps I've had in the past. The headband works well, and it has a very nice variety of levels. It's great for working on a computer that's hiding under a desk.


The flood beam is very useful for any type of indoor use,for repair work,etc.


----------



## StealthZ (Dec 18, 2013)

Used my HC50 every night for the last 3 weeks to walk the dog. Great combination of flood with a little bit of spot to light up the trail ahead. This weekend went on a caving trip in San Antonio. It was a 'wetsuit' cave, so lots of water - 2 hrs of swimming and 5 hrs of slogging through mud and water in a 3' tall passage. The light was dunked, dragged against walls, and banged into the ceiling. It worked like a champ and never missed a beat. Everyone was really impressed with the light output (I actually had to turn the light to low several times to keep from overpowering other people's lights and casting shadows in front of them) and were shocked by the small size. In tight quarters the lack of a rear battery pack with an absolute pleasure! So far it is my absolute favorite caving light. Oh, and I guess I am a lucky one because no LED glow in off position. FWIW I have used only 18650's in it - eagletac 2600 and Orbtronics 3400.


----------



## tobrien (Dec 18, 2013)

phenomenal review and photos!


----------



## FlashLion (Dec 18, 2013)

StealthZ said:


> Used my HC50 every night for the last 3 weeks to walk the dog. Great combination of flood with a little bit of spot to light up the trail ahead. This weekend went on a caving trip in San Antonio. It was a 'wetsuit' cave, so lots of water - 2 hrs of swimming and 5 hrs of slogging through mud and water in a 3' tall passage. The light was dunked, dragged against walls, and banged into the ceiling. It worked like a champ and never missed a beat. Everyone was really impressed with the light output (I actually had to turn the light to low several times to keep from overpowering other people's lights and casting shadows in front of them) and were shocked by the small size. In tight quarters the lack of a rear battery pack with an absolute pleasure! So far it is my absolute favorite caving light. Oh, and I guess I am a lucky one because no LED glow in off position. FWIW I have used only 18650's in it - eagletac 2600 and Orbtronics 3400.


Thanks for sharing. It's great to know that HC50 performs well under really heavy usage.:thumbsup:



tobrien said:


> phenomenal review and photos!


Thank you tobrien.


----------



## FlashLion (Dec 18, 2013)

*Here is one more way of using HC50.
*


----------



## Roger Sully (Dec 23, 2013)

Please tell me more about that clamp!


----------



## dwminer (Dec 23, 2013)

Roger Sully said:


> Please tell me more about that clamp!


 I would also like to know more about the tripod and clamp.
Thanks Dave


----------



## FlashLion (Dec 23, 2013)

Roger Sully said:


> Please tell me more about that clamp!





dwminer said:


> I would also like to know more about the tripod and clamp.
> Thanks Dave


Hello
The tripod is normal camera tripod.
Here is just the clamp-




I bought it from one website for 4$.They call it Universal clamp mount. It is quite good quality for the price. I will PM you the website.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Dec 23, 2013)

PM me too. Thanks,

Bill


----------



## zs&tas (Dec 24, 2013)

good to see lights being used in different ways. i really need a head light for biking, im also thinking if i carry some zip ties that weigh nothing it can be used as a front/bar mount or rear post mount in red for emergencys quite easily.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bullzeyebill said:


> PM me too. Thanks,
> 
> Bill


I would also appreciate the information. Thanks!


----------



## kj2 (Dec 24, 2013)

Please, PM me too


----------



## SFxJura (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi everybody!
Just a quick introduce. I am a clarinetist from Croatia who is in love with flashlights for some time. I enjoy reading reviews here and Cpf helped me many times to decide what to buy. Few days ago I ordered Nitecore Tm26 3800 lumen version and now I am thinking to order this one for night cycling.
This Universal clamp caught my eye so if somebody can please pm the site. 
Thanks!
Nenad


----------



## FlashLion (Dec 25, 2013)

SFxJura said:


> Hi everybody!
> Just a quick introduce. I am a clarinetist from Croatia who is in love with flashlights for some time. I enjoy reading reviews here and Cpf helped me many times to decide what to buy. Few days ago I ordered Nitecore Tm26 3800 lumen version and now I am thinking to order this one for night cycling.
> This Universal clamp caught my eye so if somebody can please pm the site.
> Thanks!
> Nenad


Hello Nenad 
I can't send you a PM because you have just one post here.I think you have to write two times more somewhere on the forum and then will be possible to send you a PM.
The clamp is good for stationary holding,I don't know how stable will be when cycling,but you can try it.


----------



## SFxJura (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi,
I need it for stationary use for example on a stand when I play clarinet. When cycling I'll use it on the head. 
1 more post needed 
Can you maybe send it on my mail [email protected]
Thanks!


----------



## FlashLion (Dec 25, 2013)

I understand. Nitecore HC50 will be very helpful.
Email sent :thumbsup:


----------



## aresbg (Dec 27, 2013)

Good review, thanks.


----------



## Razzle (Dec 29, 2013)

Thank you for the excellent review, Flash.

I had already ordered one a few days ago!


----------



## whatswrongwithmee (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks for the review, I want either this or the HC90 for indoor use, yeah INDOORS LOL.


----------



## svhunter (Feb 8, 2014)

My hc50 seems to show absolutely no visible jump from high to turbo, after the battery is down to about 4v. Is this normal? Its shouldn't be heat related because its the same even after cooling completely and then restarting. Love the light, but if turbo is this lousy after the very top of the battery is gone, I would rather they have just left turbo out of the mode cycle. Running the light on Eagtac 3400s. Maybe I was expecting too much, but the armytek wizard ramps up to turbo even down to 3.2v or so. I'm only going to keep 1 light and am trying to convince myself to keep hc50 because of red leds but its output to me isn't what they claim on turbo. I understand that 1000 lumens on wizard is a lot more, but I would hope to be able to at least see some jump in the nitecore further down through the battery curve.


----------



## FlashLion (Feb 8, 2014)

svhunter said:


> My hc50 seems to show absolutely no visible jump from high to turbo, after the battery is down to about 4v. Is this normal? Its shouldn't be heat related because its the same even after cooling completely and then restarting. Love the light, but if turbo is this lousy after the very top of the battery is gone, I would rather they have just left turbo out of the mode cycle. Running the light on Eagtac 3400s. Maybe I was expecting too much, but the armytek wizard ramps up to turbo even down to 3.2v or so. I'm only going to keep 1 light and am trying to convince myself to keep hc50 because of red leds but its output to me isn't what they claim on turbo. I understand that 1000 lumens on wizard is a lot more, but I would hope to be able to at least see some jump in the nitecore further down through the battery curve.


Hello
Nitecore HC50 has quite different(simpler) driver than the Armytek Wizard. HC50 regulates the output well when the voltage is above certain level.
If the voltage is low HC50 can't maintain the highest level and lowers it to the lower level,which is High mode. If the battery voltage is too low,the headlamp will lower and the High mode,but the lowest modes still can be used,with no unexpected cut-off.


----------



## svhunter (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I guess I'm trying to do the impossible and get one light to do everything. So much fer that! At this point I'll probably keep the nitecore, especially at the price difference.


----------



## Charles L. (Mar 6, 2014)

I bought this headlamp based on reviews from FlashLion and others on this forum. After owning it for a couple of weeks now, I can say overall it's been (so far) a surprisingly good choice for my needs.

The bad:
- As mentioned, the switch is a bit stiff and easily changes up one mode when switching on or off. With practice it is almost a non-issue, but not the ideal design.
- Lamp feels a tad heavier than others I've owned, and requires precise adjustment of the strap to feel comfortable for extended use (but then don't they all).
- I wish the strap didn't scream NITECORE in fluorescent yellow on all sides

The good:
- Five well spaced brightness settings
- Really bright on high and turbo! One reviewer measured turbo at higher than the claimed 565 lumens -- whatever it is, it's bright!
- Great floody beam with more than adequate throw for a headlamp
- Red LED's that are actually useful.
- Super comfortable to wear. No matter how nice a light, I won't wear it if it is uncomfortable. I've worn this headlamp for more than an hour at a time, still feels fine.

The non-issues: 
- "Short" regulation time on turbo. First of all, if you need that many lumens for more than 30 minutes, you need a different kind of light. The High setting is plenty. Second, I deliberately ran this light on turbo for 45 minutes -- I couldn't notice the change in brightness until I turned the light back on. 
- Glowing when off. For better or worse, mine does not do this.

I've purchased a few lights this year after a 4 year hiatus: Olight S20 L2, Nightcore SRT3, Zebralight SC600 II L2 (warm and cool white), and now this HC50. They're all good, but the HC50 is the most pleasant surprise of the bunch.


----------



## svhunter (Mar 6, 2014)

I've put some more time on my second hc50 and really love it. The first one was returned because of issues. This one is awesome!!


----------



## cnyo (Apr 1, 2014)

I have a HC50,it's my best headlight and edc I ever had.
HC50 use bang-bang rule as SC600 use PID rule to control the temperature.


----------



## Jelle-S (Apr 9, 2014)

HC50 night shots;

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jelle-s/10710499006


----------



## rlapporte (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi. Would you mind sending me the link to the clamp as well? Thanks,
Rob



FlashLion said:


> Hello
> The tripod is normal camera tripod.
> Here is just the clamp-
> 
> ...


----------



## TheThor (May 28, 2014)

Nice. I myself have got a HC50. It works very well during dark when I camp. Nitecore recently released the HC90. My friend has got one. It can charge batteries, works like a small charger. I envy him for that. haha


----------



## EggManDFW (Apr 21, 2015)

*I'd stay away from this light (HC50)... Broke after 3 ft fall*

I have had this light for about 6 months. When it worked, I loved it. It was my go to light for everything from hunting, home repairs, car repairs, grilling, etc. Last week I was replacing my hot water heater and was using a folding table as a workbench. The HC50 was sitting on the table until I grabbed a wrench which snagged the head strap sending it to the concrete floor. I'd say it's 3 to 3.5ft high. It landed on its bezel slightly scratching the adonization. Well no more light out of it. Well, unless you count a flash when I strike it again my palm. That fall probably wouldn’t have taken out a lit incandescent bulb. I find this ridiculous and now hate the fact I own a Nitecore handheld light also. Maybe I should slip some pipe insulation around it before its too late...

I would hate to be out in the wilderness looking for a deer or something and have a branch snag it off of my head and down on a rock. I'd advise always carry a backup if you are carrying a Nitecore product or at least a HC50. Sorry to be a ranting hater but the light begged for it. I'd like to see a drop test rating on all of these new-fangled "high end" lights. I don’t care it if it has 20 more lumens than the next light or blinking this and that; just make a quality product that lasts.

Well, hope this helps you make a decision on a light purchase decision.

What manufacturer am I going to trust next for its replacement…?


----------



## FlashLion (Apr 22, 2015)

*Re: I'd stay away from this light (HC50)... Broke after 3 ft fall*

Hello EggManDFW
Sorry to hear for your bad luck with the HC50.
The HC50 and any other flashlight should not fail so easily. It's also happening to me to drop some of my flashlights(not the HC50,yet),sometimes really hard and never had problems.
If there are no visible damages inside,maybe something has defected in your headlamp.Loose electric connection or something like that. What battery you use? 
In any case contact the dealer and Nitecore for replacement.


----------



## funkychateau (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: I'd stay away from this light (HC50)... Broke after 3 ft fall*

Can anyone tell me how much the battery cap must be unscrewed to disconnect the light. It seems that floating board might maintain contact for quite a while.

It might be handy to only need to slightly loosen and re-tighten the cap in order to get the precise battery-voltage reading.


----------



## funkychateau (Jun 2, 2015)

Does the switch cap also unscrew? I didn't see any pictures in this review with the switch cap off. If it is bonded, how do you replace the switch boot when it finally tears?


----------



## FlashLion (Jun 4, 2015)

funkychateau said:


> Can anyone tell me how much the battery cap must be unscrewed to disconnect the light. It seems that floating board might maintain contact for quite a while.
> 
> It might be handy to only need to slightly loosen and re-tighten the cap in order to get the precise battery-voltage reading.





funkychateau said:


> Does the switch cap also unscrew? I didn't see any pictures in this review with the switch cap off. If it is bonded, how do you replace the switch boot when it finally tears?


The cap on my HC50 requires to turn it at about 40° (angle),to disconnect the power.
I can't unscrew the switch cap with normal/hand force. I don't know,it may have been glued. If someone has managed to unscrew it,or has some info,any input is welcome.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 3, 2015)

Andrew and Amanda have a deal of the day on the HC50...$43 shipped. If anyone is looking to pick one up, this is the best price I have seen so far.


----------



## guthrie (Jan 4, 2016)

I have a couple of questions for the owners of these. I'm looking for a headlamp with a neutral to warm tint, and a decent flood. So far the only other candidate is the Fenix HL30. The latter seems to have a good flood, but perhaps too much, and a decent tint. So I was wondering how this one goes with tint and flood?


----------



## FlashLion (Jan 12, 2016)

guthrie said:


> I have a couple of questions for the owners of these. I'm looking for a headlamp with a neutral to warm tint, and a decent flood. So far the only other candidate is the Fenix HL30. The latter seems to have a good flood, but perhaps too much, and a decent tint. So I was wondering how this one goes with tint and flood?




Hello *guthrie.
*Maybe too late reply.I was waiting for people with both headlamps to comment...I have only the HC50. Its tint is nice,on the warmer side of cool white,but still it is a cool white light. 
The beam is very floody.It is very rare to get so wide beam without mounting a diffusing cap.


----------



## guthrie (Jan 17, 2016)

FlashLion said:


> Hello *guthrie.
> *Maybe too late reply.I was waiting for people with both headlamps to comment...I have only the HC50. Its tint is nice,on the warmer side of cool white,but still it is a cool white light.
> The beam is very floody.It is very rare to get so wide beam without mounting a diffusing cap.



Thanks, I've still not bought anything. Too hard to make a decision. At least in the good old days you could handle something in a shop, but the shops don't stock many decent torches these days.
If it is very floody that's no different or perhaps worse than the Fenix, which seems to use some sort of lense to keep it floody but not too much so. I suppose with the power in the nitecore you can overcome floodiness for distance objects, but then as a head torch I wasn't too fussed about illuminating things 50m away. 
But if it's definitely cool white that's not very helpful, even if on the warm side.


----------



## Muzzleblast (Feb 17, 2016)

FlashLion,

I just purchased this headlamp, based largely on your review. My other two headlamps are a Coast HL7 2xAA zoomie and a Thrunite TH10. The HL7 is versatile, but a bit underpowered at 285 lumens. The TH10 has a nice amount of throw (for a headlamp) and definately has its uses. The HC50 is quite impressive with its wide bright beam. 

Thanks for your review.


----------



## zoulas (Feb 9, 2021)

Not sure if anyone had this problem. I never ever used the red led's. Today I decided to try it and only one led turns on. the other is dead. So much for 50,000 hours. This did not last 5 minutes.


----------

